# Armed Security



## Spencer Donovan (Jun 14, 2013)

I just finished the R/I academy and am in the process of searching for a job (reserve or Aux to get my foot in the door). I was wondering if anyone knew of any decent companies that hire armed security for something in the interim.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

www.entergy.com/careers


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Alliance, US Security, Longwood, Triple S.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Venom, g4s, AlliedBarton(rarely, but they do have the spots)


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Go through the special police officer training in boston. Good experience if you're assigned to the dumps of Dorchester or murderpan.


----------



## Spencer Donovan (Jun 14, 2013)

I probably should have mentioned this in the post i'm from Southern Worcester County (Webster).


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Best kept secret in Boston Specialdom; Bay Colony. Can't get those turtles anywhere else!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Check depts in Europe.... I.e. west of Sturbridge. Many hire both aux and reserves

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

You should look into campus police, or part time positions in the cape. That's my plan once I graduate from the R/I


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nightstalker said:


> Check depts in Europe.... I.e. west of Sturbridge. Many hire both aux and reserves
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Be advised that for positions west of Sturbridge applicants must be proficient at horse riding and Livestock rangling.


----------



## JRut47 (Sep 26, 2009)

bostonspo.com


----------



## rebel709 (Aug 25, 2013)

For us west of Sturbridge, there really isn't much departments that are relying heavily on the auxiliary thing. For the most part, us "part-time" peeps function like the "full time fuzz". We just fit it into that "no more than 25 hours" window.

We don't always have the call volume of departments to our eastern metropolis. But, we do handle the work load and get decent amount of details. And yes, we do occasionally have to police the cows. 

So, if you're looking to get your vibrams wet, Europe, Massachusetts is a good place to start. And what do ya know., our UTC's don't specify "part time" or "full time" officer in the numerical ID section. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

niteowl1970 said:


> Be advised that for positions west of Sturbridge applicants must be proficient at horse riding and Livestock rangling.


The ability to use a compass when lost in the woods helps as well.


----------

